# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Headsets >  Mixed-reality headset, Apple Inc., Cupertino, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Apple Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "New Apple Mixed-Reality Headset Details: Swappable Headbands, Eye-Tracking"

by Alex Heath and Wayne Ma
February 4, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Apple’s Mixed-Reality Headset Could Be Priced at $3,000, Launch Expected for Q1 2022: Reports"
Apple is speculated to use six lenses as well as LiDAR and ToF sensors on its headset for enabling AR and VR applications.

by Jagmeet Singh
February 5, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Tim Cook has hinted at Apple's metaverse plans and said it's investing in the potential it sees there"

by Adam Morgan McCarthy
January 28, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Apple looks to its first headset for next breakthrough product"
iPhone maker battles technical challenges ahead of expected launch of augmented reality device

by Patrick McGee, Tim Bradshaw and Cristina Criddle
June 5, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Apple looks to its first headset for next breakthrough product"
iPhone maker battles technical challenges ahead of expected launch of augmented reality device

by Patrick McGee, Tim Bradshaw and Cristina Criddle
June 5, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Apple Plans a 3D World and Video Service for Its Mixed-Reality Headset"

by Mark Gurman
November 13, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Apple's long-awaited mixed reality headset might come in June"
There may be fewer new iOS features this year, though.

by Stan Schroeder
January 9, 2023

----------

